# Massive Spalted Hackberry--saved Before Going To Landfill!



## Flash Gordon (Jan 11, 2014)

I am brand new to this forum. Here are my first couple trees I saved. A large Sugar Maple and a massive Spalted Hackberry. Drove by and saw the excavator taking the Hackberry down. Saved before going to the landfill. This thing was so massive, the excavator could not lift the butt section and had to drag it up onto the trailer. Now I need to figure out how to mill and what to do with it. I am in the hunt for a WM bandmill.

Let me know what you think of the trees and what to do with them. How to mill?

Thanks

Flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 11, 2014)

Buy a gallon of Anchor Seal and seal the ends up so they don't check. Find someone in your area with a bandsaw and pay them to saw one or two pieces. You'll know after that if you want to take the plunge and buy a mill. Gary


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2014)

In case you didn't notice, in pic 4 it appears you inadvertantly picked up some critters that had infested the wood. I'd do something about them very quickly. That species, in particular, can be very destructive and very expensive - plus, you'll have to use up a tremendous amount of time chasing them around and watching them (and keeping them out of places they shouldn't be)... time that could otherwise be shop time.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> In case you didn't notice, in pic 4 it appears you unadvertantly picked up some critters that had infested the wood. I'd do something about them very quickly. That species, in particular, can be very destructive and very expensive - plus, you'll have to use up a tremendous amount of time chasing them around and watching them (and keeping them out of places they shouldn't be)... time that could otherwise be shop time.




There are some minor exceptions to that scenario, Henry... With extensive training, they can be domesticated into shop minions.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

DKMD said:


> There are some minor exceptions to that scenario, Henry... With extensive training, they can be domesticated into shop minions.
> View attachment 39221




Those doc's are real slave drivers.................

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> In case you didn't notice, in pic 4 it appears you unadvertantly picked up some critters that had infested the wood. I'd do something about them very quickly. That species, in particular, can be very destructive and very expensive - plus, you'll have to use up a tremendous amount of time chasing them around and watching them (and keeping them out of places they shouldn't be)... time that could otherwise be shop time.



Still laughing....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Those are going to make lots of toothpicks (if you make toothpicks).

Ray


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 11, 2014)

Until you get your anchor seal paint the ends with any paint (non water based). A good coat or two will help a lot. Try a Tom Sawyer trick on those three angels and they will enjoy painting the ends for sure.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 11, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Until you get your anchor seal paint the ends with any paint (non water based). A good coat or two will help a lot. Try a Tom Sawyer trick on those three angels and they will enjoy painting the ends for sure.


These were cut last summer and I quickly painted the ends of the Hackberry with old latex paint since I did not know about anchor seal until later. I now have anchorseal 2 ready for any new trees. The sugar maple never got treated so I will just have to deal with the loss I guess.


----------

